# Problems with Breeder... help please!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm on my first dog so I've only had one experience with a breeder. She (my breeder) was wonderful. She emailed tons of puppy pictures and always replied to my emails with a lengthy response. She continued to provide me with advice and support until she passed away.  I really valued our relationship.

A good relationship with the breeder is important to me, and that requires good communication on both ends.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I love my breeder too. I felt very good about getting a puppy from her. Once the litter was born she was very busy, understandably so. I will admit I didn't get as many updates as I wanted  I wanted a female and she had told me she won't know if I'll get one until she knows how many boys and girls there are. She did text me when when the pups were born. And there were a good amount of girls so she said I'd definitely get my girl. She gave very short updates as the pups grew but I was ok because I got to see pictures of the pups. I do think it's strange that the pups are 7 weeks and you still don't know. She might think you already know your getting a puppy? Idk. I would just call her and be very direct and tell her you need to know if you are getting a puppy so you can book a flight. Sorry your in this situation. I hope she gets back to you soon!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

If the puppies are 7 weeks old and that's the depth of communication you've gotten from her, I'd be very uncomfortable. If the pups were a few days old I might understand as breeders can be very busy at that time, but at this age she should have answered your questions and you should know what's going on with picks, etc.

I'm sure this is not what you want to hear but I'd probably walk away. I learned the hard way from buying my first GSDs almost 13 years ago that it's really important to choose a breeder that you feel comfortable with and that will answer any and all questions about her dogs at any point in their lives. My most recent puppy I brought home about 6 weeks ago and I was in communication with his breeder several times a week (at least) since before he was born, and I continue to be now that he's home with us - that's the way it should be.

ETA - I do think being upfront is the best policy, and I don't know that I could walk away without at least an email expressing my concerns just the way you did here. You never know, you may get some answers.


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

By 7 weeks, homes are picked and plans are being finalized to pick up the puppies. I would definitely send her an email or call her asking if you are getting a puppy or not. She should definitely know by now.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Wow- what a bad situation. She knows you are going to have to fly in for the puppy, right? For myself, when I have a litter, at 7 weeks we do the temperament testing- and puppies are sorted out to their families who will come get them at 8 weeks. There may be one or two that I need another week or so to decide on, but that's a good situation for the puppy person, since if I am not sure which I am keeping, the folks who still don't know are getting basically second pick once I decide. But I tell them! And keep them in the loop! So I get a bad feeling from this scenario you describe- like you are her backup person and don't know it, in case someone falls through. Who does that? Definitely call her and ask her how she's going to sort them, tell her the TT'ing should be done and you need to know which photo to fall in love with!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The work a litter takes is so crazy- it is like entering a twilight zone of no sleep. I could empathize with bad communication the first 4 weeks. This situation makes me wonder if she is waiting to see which will go to show homes and which to pet homes etc, or for the evaluation to decide about the homes? She should loop you on her process though.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

No - This is not normal at all. By 7 weeks old final arrangements are being made for pups to go home. That you do not know if you are even getting a pup makes me suspect that you are on the "reserve" list. A home for a pup if one of the first picked homes fall through. Make one more call to the breeder and then move on if she does not give you firm plans for puppy pick up.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. This is unbelievably inconsiderate. I'd call her to ensure there hasn't been some miscommunication (ie she thinks you know your getting a pup for sure, but just not sure of which one?). But if that's not the case I would definitely not be dealing with a breeder who had so little regard for my time, finances (you couldn't even look for a seat-sale for your flight!), or more importantly my emotions. It's a pretty mean thing to do , sending pics of a bunch of puppies when(if) one of them isn't earmarked for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She said she wouldn't accept deposits until they were born, which is normal. Now that they are born (7wks), did you put down a deposit? I'm also wondering if you are on the reserve list.
With my breeder, when the pups were born she asked us all for a deposit ($100) just to make sure she had homes for all of the puppies. There was only 1 show home so the rest of us would wait to see which pups she thought would fit us best. She was in contact with all of the homes with email/picture updates about once a week.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

icebreaker said:


> We have this suspicion that maybe she wants all her dogs to go to show homes and is only going to offer us a puppy if they aren't claimed by "more desirable" people - but we only base this on the breeder's lack of communication - she never gave us a specific indication that she had any reason not to prefer us.


This was my suspicion too when I started reading your post. I'm really sorry you're going through this. Where are you located? Members here are often pretty knowledgeable about other litters that might be available in your area. It's always good to have a backup plan...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would ask a point blank question - and make sure she knows you need to know now so you can move on with your search for a puppy. 

That said - Bertie came from a breeder that had not advertised the litter other than letting the club know.... and I suspect that they took as much time as they wanted sorting out whether they (several breeders involved) were picking a pup from the litter. I believe there were 7 or 8 puppies, and 4 breeders who were looking at the litter and had first dibs. 

When I brought Bertie home, he was 9 weeks old - and in this case it was a positive because the puppies were very socialized and were already crate trained before they went home with puppy people.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Megora said:


> When I brought Bertie home, he was 9 weeks old - and in this case it was a positive because the puppies were very socialized and were already crate trained before they went home with puppy people.


A great point, and very much the same with us! Kea was 10 1/2 weeks and was a breeze to potty train and crate train. Slept through the night from Day 1. Still really cute too


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind and encouraging messages. It seems that, no, we are not crazy and this isn't typical, or appropriate, communication from a breeder. 

However, I do have an update (and I want you to know that I'm keeping everyone's name confidential so as to respect those involved): I spoke with someone else (another breeder) who received a highly-regarded puppy from this same breeder that we are considering. This person said that this particular breeder has probably received many hundreds of inquiries about this litter and she can't possibly get back to all of them. Also, that she is probably torn between an interest in sending the puppies to pet homes (where the owners will be easier to deal with and the puppies will be well-loved) and to show homes (which can be much more demanding to deal with but are important for her reputation and advancing the breed) and that this only makes this process more difficult for her. Finally, this person said that when they were hoping for a puppy from this breeder, the offer wasn't given until a couple days before the 8-week mark - at which point she said "Are you still interested?" At which point they immediately said yes and prepared to get the dog on short notice. The dog in this example went on to win championships. This person encouraged me to be patient and have faith. So I guess this is how it is with this breeder.

I still don't like it, but I do like the dogs, so we're going to wait it out and if it doesn't work out we'll count it as a lesson learned. Regardless of the outcome, after the fact we will, as tactfully as possible, let the breeder know how she could improve the experience for everyone involved through better communication. There's nothing wrong with making us low priority - I can understand if, as a breeder, you might want to prioritize show homes - that's your prerogative. But keeping people completely in the dark and stringing them along about this is not only completely unnecessary, but very inappropriate. Even as I type this, I have no clarity on the situation apart from what my new friend shared - so it's just speculation.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hope you get your puppy!!


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

For those that are wondering, we are located in Nevada. But we are completely willing to travel across as many state lines as necessary for the right dog!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If you are picking from a competition quality litter keep a couple of other possibilities in mind.

First the stud dog owner may be taking a puppy and they usually have their choice of any pup (or pups) in the litter. So the breeder may be in a holding pattern until the stud owner makes their selection. Yep, it's a pain in the butt for the breeder and everybody else who is waiting for a pup, but first pick is first pick and a contract is a contract. 

Second, the breeder may be waiting on other competition homes who were on the list ahead of you to make their selections. Until they do, the breeder doesn't know what is still available for pet homes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> If you are picking from a competition quality litter keep a couple of other possibilities in mind.
> 
> First the stud dog owner may be taking a puppy and they usually have their choice of any pup (or pups) in the litter. So the breeder may be in a holding pattern until the stud owner makes their selection. Yep, it's a pain in the butt for the breeder and everybody else who is waiting for a pup, but first pick is first pick and a contract is a contract.
> 
> Second, the breeder may be waiting on other competition homes who were on the list ahead of you to make their selections. Until they do, the breeder doesn't know what is still available for pet homes.


That in itself is very reasonable, but it seems like the breeder could say that. Just tell the person they won't know if they have a puppy available until priority homes have made their decision, and that might not be until ________.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

icebreaker said:


> For those that are wondering, we are located in Nevada. But we are completely willing to travel across as many state lines as necessary for the right dog!


I totally feel the same way! I think our next puppy will likely come from Alberta 12 hr drive) but for the right dog we would travel anywhere in N.America! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a very unfortunate part of the puppy buying process. I just had a friend who had a similar situation. A litter was smaller than she had hoped and the pick puppy evaluated to be show quality. Until the evaluation there was a family left hanging to find out if the puppy was going to the show home that was waiting or to them. My friend tried to handle it as best she could, and encouraged the buyers to explore other breeders in case she didn't have a puppy for them. Ultimately the family did not get the puppy because it went to a show home though. 

It sounds like the breeder is trying to keep you informed and letting you know she will not know for sure until the puppies are closer to 8 weeks, when they are evaluated. I totally get that this stinks for you - like a lot! - but it is the nature of buying from a breeder. And there's nothing she can tell you until they are evaluated and potential show homes (stud dog owner or otherwise) pick their puppies. Fingers crossed that you end up with a pup from the litter!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the issue is more that the poor OP hasn't even been informed that that's even what's happening. They don't know if evaluations are being done, or when, or even if the scenario of 'show homes vs. pet homes' that we've cooked up here is for sure what's happening. I get the feeling that the OP wouldn't mind waiting another week or two, but just wants to know what's actually going on. Which is certainly reasonable, especially given the need for travel arrangements.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> It sounds like the breeder is trying to keep you informed and letting you know she will not know for sure until the puppies are closer to 8 weeks, when they are evaluated.


 These are my thoughts as well. She's probably waiting to see how the evaluation goes and how many pups can go to show homes and how many will be better fit in a pet home. And only then will she know if she has a puppy for you. (Just guessing this is what's going on.)

Regardless, if that is what's happening it'd be nice if you knew.. Good luck! It sounds like you have your heart set. I hope you get your puppy!


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

Good luck! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Any word?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

Nothing yet.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

icebreaker said:


> Nothing yet.



I'm sorry. I think it's time to start looking for a new breeder. There's no excuse to just leave you hanging like this, it's extremely discourteous of them. Regardless of what's going on, it takes 5 mins to fire off a short email saying 'sorry- they're all spoken for". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

Agreed. But no idea if they're all spoken for... we check the breeder's Facebook page multiple times a day. So far no sign that the puppies are gone.

Today is exactly 8 weeks. We actually had another breeder (the one referenced above) offer us a puppy from a planned litter which we're excited about, so even if this falls through all is not lost.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That all seems to weird for me. I'd go with the other breeder. I'm sorry, I hope the puppy buying process is more positive for you next time.


----------



## nenamala26 (Dec 22, 2013)

I hope in the end you get a healthy beautiful pup and can put this situation behind you! I know it must be disheartening waiting and not sure what to expect. I'm glad the other breeder has reached out to you and offered you a pup. Sometimes things happen for a reason and although we don't always understand why, the end result was what was meant to be!


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

Update:

Last night I sent the following message: 

"Hey ______! Today the puppies are 8 weeks (we have it on our calendar)! We've been so eager to know where they'll go - [my fiance] mentioned that she thought she'd hear from you after this past weekend but I'm sure you've been so overwhelmed and busy. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know we're very anxious and would love any updates you have when you've got a second! I hope everyone is doing well!!! ?"

The breeder saw/read this message last night 10 minutes after I sent it. No response. We would still be so excited for one of these puppies, but now (assuming puppies typically go home at 8 weeks) every day that goes by is a day we miss out on of those precious puppy moments. Plus dealing with the scramble to go get it and god forbid we had some important issue in the future that demanded clear or quick communication with the breeder...

My fiancé was very upset at dinner last night and said that she could understand if this was this breeders first litter - but it is not. Personally I cannot understand, though I'm not one to hold a grudge if there were a reasonable explanation or an apology.

I've focused on being positive and keeping the faith here but I've now set a deadline - at which point I will move on (and find another breeder).


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've dealt with a few breeders in my day, all wonderful, and I always knew I had one of the puppies before they were eight weeks old.
Sorry, but I'd say find a new breeder.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If the litter is in fact 8 weeks old, it is pretty safe to assume they don't have a puppy available for you in this litter.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

icebreaker said:


> Update:
> 
> Last night I sent the following message:
> 
> ...


I think you've been getting the run around. I know that it is hard for a breeder to say "no" to a family for many reasons- if they don't think you mesh with them, if they don't feel you'd be a good home, they chose someone else, etc. It sounds like this breeder would rather ignore the conversation rather than come out with it. I am sorry you're in this position but perhaps you've dodged a bullet. If this is how they communicate, what happens when there is a serious problem? It doesn't sound like the start of a lifelong relationship, and I don't think I'd want to be committed to this person in any way when they can't have the decency to respond over 8 weeks of time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

From my perspective, as a show puppy buyer, it all hinges on what day during the 8th week that the pups have their formal evaluation, and when/if the stud dog owner comes to choose a pup- if they travel by air or get delayed etc, it can delay everything else. Also, if the bitch is co owned, the co owners may be choosing a puppy too. Logistics can be really crazy, bc everyone wants to wait to select a show puppy as late as they can. Around the 8th week is stressful for the breeder and the show puppy buyer and the waiting pet homes one and all


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> From my perspective, as a show puppy buyer, it all hinges on what day during the 8th week that the pups have their formal evaluation, and when/if the stud dog owner comes to choose a pup- if they travel by air or get delayed etc, it can delay everything else. Also, if the bitch is co owned, the co owners may be choosing a puppy too. Logistics can be really crazy, bc everyone wants to wait to select a show puppy as late as they can. Around the 8th week is stressful for the breeder and the show puppy buyer and the waiting pet homes one and all


That's all well and true for a show puppy but I'm under the impression IceBreaker is purchasing a pet puppy. It may apply here if the breeder doesn't know if there is a puppy for the OP. The thing is, the lack of communication, the wondering, the OP making inferences on what could be happening. 

An email to the effect that the breeder is waiting for evals, temperament testing, or waiting on show homes would be a common courtesy and the normal thing to do. This breeder has never said these things by the sounds of it. To me, things don't smell quite right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

My advice would be to look for a new breeder. I am new to the puppy scene, but I contact my breeder all the time and follow his advice on many things that affect my dog's health and upbringing. I really feel the relationship with your breeder is important. 

Is there a reason you must go through this one? We had no luck finding a reputable breeder anywhere near us. Much like yourself, we went with one from another province and added the stress of transport, etc. We searched for months for the right one. Finally we decided to go with our current breeder - there was no question left unanswered and we were informed every step of the way. We knew we had a pup once the litter was born and he had a male available for us - I think this was week 1. Because we were out of province, he sent us pictures every week of the litter. We didn't know which pup would be ours until week 6 after he did temperament testing. We got the puppy at 9 weeks. He sent us details before the litter even arrived on how to the travel process was going to go.

If I wasn't 'in the loop' every step of the way, I would be a basket case. I know it's not the advice you want, but I think I would pass on this litter. She may be reputable breeder and produce fantastic dogs, but if she's not responding now before you even have the puppy, what is the likelihood that she will respond if there's an issue once she has your money and the pup is in your hands? 

There are lots of amazing breeders out there - you'll find the right one and the perfect pup!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Easy for me to say, but I would move on. 

This breeder has left you on a limb and unless there is an emergency - in which case it seems odd they are reading emails, they could at least say they are busy. Very disrespectful, IMO.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> That's all well and true for a show puppy but I'm under the impression IceBreaker is purchasing a pet puppy. It may apply here if the breeder doesn't know if there is a puppy for the OP. The thing is, the lack of communication, the wondering, the OP making inferences on what could be happening.
> 
> An email to the effect that the breeder is waiting for evals, temperament testing, or waiting on show homes would be a common courtesy and the normal thing to do. This breeder has never said these things by the sounds of it. To me, things don't smell quite right.
> 
> ...


I agree, Melissa. It's not difficult to send an email giving a quick update on the timing of the evaluations and letting a potential puppy buyer know that they will have more information on a certain date. Even if there is no new info, a reply is certainly the right thing to do when someone emails you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

icebreaker said:


> Thank you all for your kind and encouraging messages. It seems that, no, we are not crazy and this isn't typical, or appropriate, communication from a breeder.
> 
> However, I do have an update (and I want you to know that I'm keeping everyone's name confidential so as to respect those involved): I spoke with someone else (another breeder) who received a highly-regarded puppy from this same breeder that we are considering. This person said that this particular breeder has probably received many hundreds of inquiries about this litter and she can't possibly get back to all of them. Also, that she is probably torn between an interest in sending the puppies to pet homes (where the owners will be easier to deal with and the puppies will be well-loved) and to show homes (which can be much more demanding to deal with but are important for her reputation and advancing the breed) and that this only makes this process more difficult for her. Finally, this person said that when they were hoping for a puppy from this breeder, the offer wasn't given until a couple days before the 8-week mark - at which point she said "Are you still interested?" At which point they immediately said yes and prepared to get the dog on short notice. The dog in this example went on to win championships. This person encouraged me to be patient and have faith. So I guess this is how it is with this breeder.
> 
> I still don't like it, but I do like the dogs, so we're going to wait it out and if it doesn't work out we'll count it as a lesson learned. Regardless of the outcome, after the fact we will, as tactfully as possible, let the breeder know how she could improve the experience for everyone involved through better communication. There's nothing wrong with making us low priority - I can understand if, as a breeder, you might want to prioritize show homes - that's your prerogative. But keeping people completely in the dark and stringing them along about this is not only completely unnecessary, but very inappropriate. Even as I type this, I have no clarity on the situation apart from what my new friend shared - so it's just speculation.


 I think you answered a lot of your questions with this post.
After the litter was born you weren't contacted regarding a deposit. Although I hate relying on heresay, your "new friend" relayed to you that there was a huge amount of interest in this litter. So much so that answering each request would be next to impossible. You weren't contacted in either case. 
Caring for a litter is insanely time and energy consuming. It's 24/7. 
I would much rather have a breeder focus on the litter then proper Emily Post etiquette.
Your approved application is in the breeder's files. Maybe not this time but a future litter?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it is very rude and obviously she had time to read your message. I would look elsewhere!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Part of the benefit of buying a puppy from a reputable breeder should be the relationship and support they offer. I would not be able to count on either from this breeder and would probably choose to look elsewhere, even if she contacted me today and said I could have a puppy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Reputable and well-known breeder or not, it's irrelevant. Respect is a two-way street. All it would've taken is for this breeder (who has been sending you pics of these pups all along unless I'm mistaken) to simply say " I'm sorry. Not as many puppies were born as I was expecting" or "I'm really sorry, but based on the personalities and activity levels in this litter, I just don't feel I've got a good match for what you guys are wanting/needing. But I know (insert another breeders name) has a litter planned with two dogs that are likely to produce a better match for your family." 

Regardless, it doesn't matter now. I really think you should find another breeder. This person is becoming basically an extended family member to you- except you'll talk to them more than you do your aunt or cousin! What I see here is NOT the start of a solid working relationship, I'm sorry to say. But you and your fiancé seem like solid, reasonable and patient people. I know there is a breeder out there who'd love to entrust you with a pup- keep on trying, I know this will all work out in the end!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Part of the benefit of buying a puppy from a reputable breeder should be the relationship and support they offer. I would not be able to count on either from this breeder and would probably choose to look elsewhere, even if she contacted me today and said I could have a puppy.


 Agree and exactly how I feel.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't really care what the breeder's excuse is, it is inexcusable to string someone along and give no solid idea if they are even being considered for a puppy. Honestly, I think they decided weeks ago you were not getting a puppy from them. They owed you the courtesy of saying so.

I hope you find another breeder that at least has common courtesy for their puppy buyers and get to bring home your baby soon.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I just don't see it. You guys are assuming that if the OP was selected for one of the pups in this current litter the breeder would still be negligent in communicating with the puppy owner. Nobody knows that for sure. 
I can only go on my experiences with breeders. They were short and sweet during the application and interview process. Once I was selected and committed to one of the pups the line of communication opened up and always will remain open for the life of the pup.


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

First of all - thank you all for your responses. I actually found the answer to my original question in the first page or two:

1) There is a lot going on behind the scenes with competitive breeders that might be at play here and influencing this breeder's decision as to whether or not we receive a puppy. It goes way beyond the obvious fact that just caring for a new litter is exhausting business and I've learned a lot about this.

2) A lack of transparency about this breeder's process and the continual unclear communication (the application was accepted, but not the deposit; we're emailed puppy photos and promised more information soon, but our direct questions are left unanswered) is very poor form regardless of what's going on behind the scenes.

I don't want this whole thing to get too heated online! We are optimistic and we have an amazing plan B breeder lined up who is sympathetic to our situation. I think much will be sorted out in the next few days and if you'd like I will post here about what happens.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

GRF is a place filled with puppy passion! Lol I do hope you keep us updated. I'm really rooting for some good news for you guys, be it this litter or another


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe that the puppy that belongs with us will find us. I have seen that with quite a few dogs I have owned in the past.

When I was searching for a rescue we went through a heartbreak with a dog we were trying to rescue,but instead we ended up with our MacKenzie from quite far away from a rescue we did not even consider. She was meant to be with us.

Even our new puppy found us, I was not looking, but the breeder was looking for a show home for her and knew I was interested in one day going that direction, so she contacted me. Only a few weeks earlier my daughter had asked me if we could get another dog, and I told her if one finds us, yes.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

icebreaker said:


> First of all - thank you all for your responses. I actually found the answer to my original question in the first page or two:
> 
> 1) There is a lot going on behind the scenes with competitive breeders that might be at play here and influencing this breeder's decision as to whether or not we receive a puppy. It goes way beyond the obvious fact that just caring for a new litter is exhausting business and I've learned a lot about this.
> 
> ...


Yes please keep us posted and post pics of the new pup! It sounds like you've found a really compatible breeder in breeder #2, so good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

As of this morning the decision has been made to move on and find a different breeder. We held on for so long because of her leading statements (I even reviewed our correspondence just to make sure I wasn't blinded by wishful thinking) and how beautiful her dogs are. It's my opinion that the success of this breeder's dogs in spite of her lack of professionalism and communication is testimony to their quality - and that's why we waited patiently until the bitter end. 

But even at the 11th hour her terrible communication continued and ultimately I couldn't in good conscience take a dog from her even if one is still available (and, no, we still don't know clearly if one is available as she won't, even now, answer our direct questions with a simple yes or no). 

I'm glad for her that most of her dogs have gone to show homes - I'm sure that's good for business and possibly (?) good for the breed. But telling someone on day one that only three were promised to show homes and she'd almost certainly have a puppy for them, then stringing them along and wasting their time for the following three months; that behavior could not possibly be good for business - let alone one's relationships and personal integrity.

We hope that each of her puppies will live as happy and successful a life as we know they would were they with us, and we're keeping our fingers crossed that our next experience will be everything this one was not! 

When we do find a puppy, we'll post a picture!!!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

That is probably a very wise decision, although I would imagine rather heartbreaking! I wish you luck in finding a breeder.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good luck in finding a pup - stick around the forum and plenty of folks will be happy to help you along the way!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Good grief,you poor souls. You will find your puppy  Good things come to those who wait and you have been more than patient, so I would think there is one fantastic pup out there just for you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry that this happened. I know you're going to find the puppy that was meant to be.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all this. But glad you're moving on. There are very successful breeders, in our area, that I won't even look at when thinking of a puppy! They show very successfully and their pups get top dollar! Even the pups going to 'just' families. I don't need all that hassle. I have found several breeders that show successfully, champions all along the way, but they stay in touch with us. They answered all our questions. They met with us, in person, after talking on the phone. They pretty much interviewed us as much as we them.....all three times it has been a great experience.
So, hopefully your new breeder will 'be there' for you...answering your questions and dealing with any concerns you may have....for years! That's what good breeders do!


----------



## tullynation (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, it's been a few months since anyone's posted to this thread and I thought I ought to follow up in order to bring it full circle:

Meet Tully:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...370.1073741829.652151048192873&type=1&theater

He's been with us for a little over a week now! Here's how it came about:

Another breeder who heard about our circumstances contacted us a few months ago and offered us a puppy from her upcoming litter. After taking a close look at this breeder and having a few initial conversations to get to know each other and clarify one another's expectations (especially in light of what we'd just experienced), we moved forward with her offer. Time to move on and not look back!

Ironically, if it wasn't for the negative experience we'd had, I'm not sure we would have even met this new breeder and found our puppy! Furthermore, our experience helped us to fully appreciate just how amazing this breeder was - she blew away our expectations:

1) She was extremely communicative and took time to address all our concerns and keep us regularly updated.
2) She was very careful and caring when it came to whelping the puppies and seeing to their early development and socialization.
3) She is an incredible ambassador for Golden Retrievers (and dogs in general) and we were impressed by how involved she is in many different aspects of dog ownership.
4) And last, but certainly not least, even though we had the sense that she was a little disappointed by the small size of her litter and how attached she became to each and every puppy she seemed resolute in making sure we had a dog.

For each of these points - and the support we received in this forum - we're thankful. So, if I was inclined to believe in serendipity I would say that it all worked out for the best and the story has a happy ending. But a more heartfelt way for me to say it is that we closed one disappointing chapter and that has allowed us to begin a brand new one that thus far has been amazing!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What a sweet face! So glad to hear a happy end to your puppy search  enjoy these days!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

What a wonderful blessing that you got Tully.
I am truly happy for you.
Thank you for posting this info.
Can you share the name of the breeder?
Best of Luck and enjoy all your puppy time with your beautiful boy !


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

You got a Lush puppy?! Super jealous over here! Tully is just gorgeous and I have no doubt you'll have a lifetime of joy with him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Tully, so adorable!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful puppy! I love the picture with the tennis ball. Congratulations! Now you need to stay around and update!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, you hit the jackpot with a Lush & Tonka puppy! 

I always believe if one puppy falls through, it is because a more special one is waiting! Enjoy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This story is a good one, because I have so much respect for the original breeder who disappointed the OP. She was under tremendous pressure, with a few show quality pups, and it took her a while to place each one. I completely understand that she herself was unsure where each puppy would go, and got caught not knowing what to say to a pet home she really liked as each show home deliberated.

My heart also went out to the OP at the very same time- so sincere and so very ready for a puppy. I was glad to come through with a baby dog! There are two forum members with Lush pups this time around. Everything worked out perfectly, and I am thrilled Blue Boy, now Tully, has such an incredible home with the OPS. I love following his page and watching his first swimming lesson.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Finn-the-Golden-Retriever-from-PoeticGold-Farm/654533931288261

https://www.facebook.com/tullyjanes


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

So happy for you that you finally got your puppy. He was certainly worth the wait. Welcome Tully.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am not sure if these can link, but the videos of the pups in their news homes make my day every day!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=652496151491696&set=vb.652151048192873&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=658604297547891&set=vb.654533931288261&type=2&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great videos, those pups are so adorable.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! A Lush puppy… WOW! You really did hit the jackpot!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> This story is a good one, because I have so much respect for the original breeder who disappointed the OP. She was under tremendous pressure, with a few show quality pups, and it took her a while to place each one. I completely understand that she herself was unsure where each puppy would go, and got caught not knowing what to say to a pet home she really liked as each show home deliberated.
> 
> My heart also went out to the OP at the very same time- so sincere and so very ready for a puppy. I was glad to come through with a baby dog! There are two forum members with Lush pups this time around. Everything worked out perfectly, and I am thrilled Blue Boy, now Tully, has such an incredible home with the OPS. I love following his page and watching his first swimming lesson.
> 
> ...


It is very interesting hearing and seeing what goes on in the background. I can now really see how emotional this can be for the breeder. 

Also, now that I am raising my third golden retriever puppy. Each one has such a distinct personality, and not all personalities or situations would be ideal in all homes. Brady would not have been good in a home for the first time dog owner. He was a very hard puppy. MacKenzie would not have done well in the city, she uses every inch of our acreage, and chases all kinds of wildlife daily. Sailor is being trained to be a show dog, so that brings a whole other set of commitments from me, such as training, handling heats, getting clearances, etc...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow this thread had my emotions up & down like a roller coaster. I'm happy it turned out so well in the end. Congrats! And a Lush puppy Wow, they are pretty famous around here 

I loved the video of the puppy swimming, and yes...I am going to show it to Bentley to shame him with it LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love what fun lives the pups are having already. I got to see Twinkle at the dog show yesterday, and Keller babysat Lyla for an afternoon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I love what fun lives the pups are having already. I got to see Twinkle at the dog show yesterday, and Keller babysat Lyla for an afternoon.


It's like being a grandmother! I love when my puppy sees her breeder and the other co-owner of her mother. Sailor just absolutely loves them and they are so proud of her. It is very obvious that they spent a lot of time with those puppies.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh I just read this whole thread and what amazing serendipity! Sweet smiling blue boy, how wonderful for you! Congrats, sometimes keeping watch for the open door is wiser than trying to force the closed one. Joy joy joy÷

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Osometimes keeping watch for the open door is wiser than trying to force the closed one. Joy joy joy÷
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a great quote- I think that applies to all the threads in which people are frustrated trying to find that right puppy. I know it took me a year to find Tally, but then he is the exact right dog for me and he fills up my heart like no other dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> What a great quote- I think that applies to all the threads in which people are frustrated trying to find that right puppy. I know it took me a year to find Tally, but then he is the exact right dog for me and he fills up my heart like no other dog.


Ha! If only I could type better on my tiny phone keyboard as I am nodding off to sleep. Leave it to an engineer to have a math symbol as a typo.... 

As a (recovering) type A personality, I try to use that as my mantra whenever what I (think I) want so dearly just isn't really possible or I have to work way too hard to make it happen. 

I am so happy for Tully, and all the Lushie puppies!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Good things*

Good things do sometimes come to them that wait. I live in Virginia and am not familiar with a Lush puppy, but for those who do know, it seems that you did very well. We rejoice in the fact that things ended better than you thought.


----------

